# Taliban Propaganda Watch - August 2011



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
031105UTC Aug 11*    

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9991:message-of-the-commission-for-the-control-and-management-of-private-firms-and-organizations&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Message of the Commission for the control and management of private firms and organizations</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 August 2011 10:37

As against international norms and rules our enemy is taking intelligence advantages from mobile networks against our faithful people and Mujahideen, so from tomorrow all mobile phone companies are instructed to stop their usual activities and performances of antennas from 7 PM to 6 AM in Kandahar province and accept the statement released by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate.

In case of not accomplishing the order, according to Islamic Sharia you will be considered as rebels. Then your life, network antennas and automobiles will not be safe in future and your mobile antennas will be targeted and destroyed across the country.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
Commission for the control and management of private firms and organizations</em></blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9978:ramadan-the-opportunity-of-obtaining-conquest-and-allahs-blessings&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> Ramadan, the opportunity of obtaining conquest and Allah’s blessings</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 August 2011 18:00

By the grace and elegance of Almighty Allah we are attaining another month of Ramadan, and have reached to another season of Allah’s compassion, forgiveness and mercy. According to the Quranic verses and sayings of the holy Prophet (PBUH), Ramadan is the sacred month in which the holy Quran was bestow upon him (PBUH) and rewarded to muslim Ummah.

Despite that this month is consider being a chance for worship, charity and other good deeds, it is also the month of compassion, forgiveness and survival from the flames of hell. According to the history of Islam this month is also known as the month of gazva ( Islamic battle) and conquests.

One of the great specialties of Ramadan is that in the history of Muslim Ummah, the first conflict between truth and falsehood was fought in this month. The Badar Ghazva which makes the heading title of Islamic history was fought on 17th of Ramadan the second year of migration(Islamic calendar), in that the infidels of macca faced intense defeat.

Despite these battles some other battles of Islamic history for example the conquest of macca 8th hijri, the Qadsia battle 15th hijri under the command of Saad bin abi Waqas( may Allah mercy upon him), the conquest of Spain 92 hijri ( Islamic calendar) under the command of Tariq bin Zeyad and the Hotbain battle of 584 hijri under the command of Sultan Salahudin Ayobi are the important and glorious incidents of Jihad that had occurred in this holy month of Ramadan.

So we can conclude that the month of Ramadan has an astonishing place in the history of Islamic jihad. Indeed, as the Muslim ummah is practicing their worships with keen affection and devotions, similarly, the defenders of Islamic ummah (Mujahideen) are ready to plunge into the ground of sacrifice with unique morals and aspirations. That Mujahideen whom spent their nights for the sake of Allah and have keen desire for martyrdom in the battlefields, they consider it a great opportunity for the fulfillment of their desire (martyrdom). So they are accelerating their Jihadic activities.

The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate that are holding their position in the frontline of Jihad against infidels have strong commitment that they will celebrate this month of affection and devotion with their tireless Jihadic efforts. As every worship of this month attain more 70 spiritual heights so it is worth mentioning that performing the obligation of Jihad in this sacred month has also a source of receiving great blessings. To end up we are hopeful to the Almighty Allah that this month of blessing and conquest will be a milestone in the ongoing Jihad and by the sacredness of this month He the Almighty will give freedom to Afghans from the claws of invading infidels.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9961:statement-of-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-release-of-5-foreign-prisoners&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the release of 5 foreign prisoners</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 August 2011 15:34

A while back, 5 residents of Bangladesh working for a Turkish Company in Balkh province were apprehended by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate during an operation in the same province. After a few months in captivity, the detainees showed remorse and regret about

their actions and promised to never again help the invading forces in Afghanistan in any way on the basis of which, the same captives were released by Islamic Emirate on the occasion of the commencement of the blessed month of Ramadan.

Islamic Emirate calls on all those Afghans and foreigners working for the benefit of invaders in NGO’s and other companies to stop assisting the invaders because their work results in the prolongation of the occupation of Afghanistan and its oppressed people by the invading forces headed by America.

<em>Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
181210UTC Aug 11*    

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=10565:martyr-attack-on-british-culture-center-kills-several-dozens-of-britons-and-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Martyr attack on British culture center kills several dozens of Britons and puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 19 August 2011 12:12 Zabihullah Mujahid

KABUL, Aug. 19 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked British Culture Center in the heart of Kabul city on Friday, taking out scores of British officials and their puppets guards in what was signal for the British and their allies on the Independence Day that invading forces are to be doomed to destruction as the British Empire had been destined to failure 92 years ago, the report indicates.

Zabihullah Mujahid, the spokesman for al-Emirah told by telephone that a group of the martyr-seeking loins of Islamic Emirate armed with hand grenades, explosive vests, heavy and light arms attacked the British Culture Center, the most heavily-secured and guarded area in the heart of the city where some of the top-level puppets such as Qasim Fahim and the likes are living and where a number of the foreign embassies are, too, located.

Abdurrahman, a martyr-seeking combatant, In First blast by a van filled with more than 5000 kg explosives blew up the main gate of the Center and killed all the security forces at the gate which let the other Mujahideen traveling in a corolla car packed with some 100 kg explosive to get into the main facility who, after getting out of the car and taking potions, detonated the car through remote-controlled device killing and wounding a large number of the security forces and Britons.

The fighting started at predawn and is still going on in what the Mujahideen combatants have fought with hand grenades, rockets heavy and small machine guns and explosive-filled vests killing several dozen of the Britons and their puppet troops besides setting the facility and the vehicles within the facility on fire.

The enemy claims, as usual, that the civilians, too, have been killed in the martyrdom operation aimed at the Brits, can be fully denied due to the fact that the attack came at about 4:300 am, the timer there was no civilians within the facility and the surrounding areas.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=10538:message-of-felicitation-regarding-the-92nd-anniversary-of-independence-of-afghanistan&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Message of Felicitation regarding the 92nd anniversary of independence of Afghanistan from British aggression</a>*
Thursday, 18 August 2011 17:31
<blockquote>On 28th of Asad 1298 ( Gregorian calendar, 1919 ), the imperialist power of 19th and 20th centuries, the British empire officially recognized the independence of Afghanistan, and thus the Afghan nation obtained their great desire of independence after several decades of wars and struggles.

On the occasion of this historical and great day, the leadership of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan submits felicitations to their faithful and freedom loving people. May Allah the Almighty, bestow upon us the gift of full independence from on going American aggression soon.

The eighty years struggle and resistance of Afghan nation for freedom is one of the significant and admonitory chapters of our history. If we deeply study the history of several decades long battles, invasions, defeats and victories take place between the British invaders and Afghan freedom fighters, we can find out many things for the solution of current crisis. The British invaders of Afghanistan, repeatedly faced defeats and the headache of the British extended to several decades of war, the basic factor was that also at that time the enemy despite of common Afghan intentions and desires they pay consideration to few of their hireling puppets. British despite to examine the response and reaction of Afghans nation regarding their invasion they only deals with their puppets and through their guarantees they envision dreams of invasion of the country.

Unfortunately, the American invaders are repeating the same experience. They think that their bargaining with some puppets and the agreement for their permanent presence will weaken the moral rights of resistance against them. They should understand that a few hireling puppets cannot take up decision about such kind of important issues regarding the country’s future and this brave nation will not accept such deals. The Afghan nation is still engage in the resistance for independence across the country and has given so many sacrifices for the cause in the past ten years. If the enemies of afghan nation want to rescue themselves from this trouble they should pay respect to the nation’s aspirations and recognize the independence of Afghan nation. If they stress on their ridiculous politics, soon or later they will face the same outcome, have not looked for else.

On the occasion of 28 of Asad (Persian calendar), we have to remind to our people that freedom is our natural, human and religious right. We are the only servants of Allah the Almighty and no power has the authority to implement their superiority on us. Waging Jihad against arrogant invading infidels is our religious obligation. Every kind of outcome we receives, it will be a reassurance of pride for us in this world and the world to come. So it is important that we focus more on our ongoing struggle for freedom, by the elegance of Allah the Almighty, the invaders who has raided on our home will be ruined.

<em>The supreme council of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Aug 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
251118UTC Aug 11*    

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10665:meeting-of-high-ranking-governmental-officials-attacked-in-heart-of-kabul-city&catid=1:news&Itemid=2">Meeting of high ranking governmental officials attacked in heart of Kabul city </a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 24 August 2011 12:31 Zabihullah Mujahid
Reports from Kabul city say that last night at around 09:00 pm, a meeting was taking place in a house, opposite to Rabbani’s house in Wazir Akbar Khan’s 15th Street which was attended by members of parliament, generals and other high ranking officials of the Kabul regime.

As per report, a group of Mujahideen, using Kalashnikov’s, grenade launchers and pistols attacked the meeting from 4 sides which resulted in the death of Commander Saboor and 7 other high ranking governmental officials while 14 others were wounded. A Mujahid was also martyred by the enemy fire and another wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
281350UTC Aug 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=10718:message-of-felicitation-of-the-esteemed-amir-ul-momineen-on-the-occasion-of-eid-ul-fitre&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Message of Felicitation of the Esteemed Amir-ul-Momineen on the Occasion of Eid-ul-fitre</a> *- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/63420464/Message-of-Felicitation-of-the-Esteemed-Amir-ul-Momineen-on-the-Occasion-of-Eid-ul-fitre">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 28 August 2011 12:14

Allah is the Greatest, Allah is the Greatest. There is no god but Allah and Allah is the Greatest, Allah is the Greatest. All praises are for Allah (SwT).

Praise be to Allah Who did help His Servant (the Holy Prophet); honored His Army, Defeated the Confederation single-handedly; peace be on the Prophet after whom there is no prophet (to be advented). Having said this, I would like to proceed as under:

,I extend my (heart-felt) felicitation to the Afghan Mujahid people and to all Islamic Ummah on the occasion of Eid-ul-Fitre and, meanwhile, I congratulate you all for the continuous victories in Afghanistan. May Allah (swt) accept in His Sight your fasting, Jihad and your sufferings in the cause of the Truth.

Availing myself of this opportunity, I want to share with you my views as regards some vital matters as follows:

<em>Regarding the Current Situation of Jihad:
</em>The enemies of Islam and Afghanistan had envisioned that the current year would be crucial for defeat of Mujahideen and for obtainment of the wicked goal of the enemy. Even they had raised hopes and expectations in their people and the world about a fundamental change in the status quo. Praise be to Allah, all their plans transpired to prove contrary to their calculations and assessments. The enemy sustained more casualties in soul and equipments this year in comparison with last years. With the passage of each day, the Mujahideen become better familiar with the enemy tactics; they are gaining access to hardware which is instrumental in causing greater losses to the enemy. All people are now witness to the tremendous life casualties of the enemy as well as the downing of their aircrafts. Furthermore, the growing cooperation of people; the infiltration of Mujahideen in the ranks and files of the enemy, the expansion of the area of Jihad to every part of the country; the growing escalation in daily operations and availability of accumulated tactics; the extermination of high level officials of the enemy both in north and south of the country, all these give us a good news of an imminent victory and a bright future.

If we compare the achievements of the current year’s operations which are christened as Badre with those of the previous years; if we ponder over the constant defeats and unprecedented moribund position of the enemy, we can reach a clear picture that points to the high morale of Mujahideen and an all-sided descent of the enemy.

At world level, the status quo is not pro-America as it once was in the past. The American economy is facing terrible problems more than before. People of NATO member countries are coming round to know realities of the war of Afghanistan with the passage of each day. A strong stance of opposition to this meaningless war takes roots in the minds of the public. The participant countries in the invading coalition withdraw their forces ( from Afghanistan) one after another. The regional countries and people have fed up with the gunboat policy of America. In brief, this situation indicates to the victory of our sacred Jihad.

<em>Regarding the Withdrawal of Limited Contingents of American Forces from Afghanistan:</em>
First of all, I would like to say that limited withdrawal of the invading forces can in, no way, solve the issue of Afghanistan. The Jihad will continue unabatedly, because superficial measures further complicate the issue of Afghanistan and can produce harmful consequences. The invading forces should seek a lasting and convincing solution to the issue by immediately withdrawing their forces.

<em>Regarding American Permanent Bases in Afghanistan:</em>
The Afghan nation is not ready to accept establishment of American permanent bases here. The Afghans consider military presence of the invaders whether it is in a greater size or a smaller, as a foreign occupation. If the Americans persist to display arrogance in this regard and do not pay attention to the demands of the Jihadic resistance and the people of Afghanistan, they would face the same aftermath as they are facing now following the decade-long occupation of Afghanistan that even they can’t feel consolation and respite in Kabul despite expenditure of billions of dollars and casualties of thousands of troops.

All people, particularly, the academic, political and influential figures of the country, should reach a common national stance in understanding with the Islamic Emirate against the establishment of bases of the invaders. Thus, they should prove to the Americans that all the nation have, in unison, opposing views about the permanent bases of foreigners in our country. Participation in the process of support for the establishment of the permanent bases, whether it is taking place under the name of Jirga or parliament, would only separate traitors from those committed to the religion and land.

<em>Regarding the Future of the Country:</em>
Our manifesto is that Afghanistan should have a real Islamic regime which is acceptable to all people of the country. All ethnicities will have participation in the regime and portfolios will be dispensed on the basis of merits; will maintain good relations with regional and world countries on the basis of mutual respect, Islamic and national interests. Such dispensation will entirely focus on conduits to recover the spiritual and material losses that have been caused by the three decades-long war. Since Afghanistan has vast arable land, rich mines and high potential of energy resources, therefore, we can make investments in these sectors in conditions of peace and stability and wrangle ourselves from the tentacles of poverty, unemployment, backwardness and ignorance, which give rise to other social and economic problems. Contrary to the propaganda launched by the enemies, the policy of the Islamic Emirate is not aimed at monopolizing power. Since Afghanistan is the joint homeland of all Afghans, so all Afghans have right to perform their responsibility in the field of protection and running of the country. The future transformations and developments would not resemble the developments following the collapse of communism, when every thing of the country was plundered and the State Apparatus damaged entirely. Contrarily, strict measures will be taken to safeguard all national installations, government departments and the advancements that have been occurred in private sector. Professional cadres and national business men will be further encouraged, without any discrimination, to serve their religion and country.

<em>Regarding Negotiation:
</em>The Islamic Emirate considers the presence of the foreign invading troops in the country; their blind-bombardment, night raids, their brutalities; tortures and tyranny as the main cause of the current imbroglio in the country. The issue would come to an end when the said brutalities are meted out. Similarly, IE considers establishment of an independent Islamic regime as a conducive mechanism for sustainability of religious and worldly interests of the country and the countrymen. For this purpose, every legitimate option can be considered in order to reach this goal. The contacts which have been made with some parties for the release of prisoners can’t be called as a comprehensive negotiation for the solution of the current imbroglio of the country. However, the Islamic Emirate, as an efficient political and military entity, has a specific and independent agenda in this regard which has been elucidated time and again.

<em>Regarding the Coming Bonne Conference:</em>
This conference will not be different from the conference held ten years ago because neither true representatives of the Afghan people have participation in it, nor attention is paid to a comprehensive and real solution of the problems of Afghanistan. Like the previous conferences and Jirgas, this conference is superficial and hypes- oriented. They want to distract the attention of the public of the world from the real solution of the Afghan issue for some time. Only those speeches and addresses are expected here which are already approved by the White House and Pentagon.

We advise all global actors involved in the issue of Afghanistan to seek a real and pragmatic solution of the Afghan issue instead of focusing on factitious and superficial solutions. They should realize the ground realities of Afghanistan; The Afghans have a splendid tradition for the solution of problems and understanding among themselves. But it is in a condition when foreign intervention does not exist. Considering it its legitimate right, the Islamic Emirate wages a lawful struggle for the defense of its religion, country and soil. The only reason for that being the presence of foreign invaders in the land. If the global invading coalition ends occupation of our land, the Islamic Emirate, as a peace-loving and responsible regime, will maintain positive relations with countries of the region and the world.

We advise all countries including the neighbors not to become part of any colonialist game concerning the future of Afghanistan, because it will serve no one’s interests. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, as heir of two million Afghan martyrs, is determined to make independent decisions concerning the future of Afghanistan regardless of foreign intervention. Such decisions will be embodiment of the aspirations of the martyrs and our national and Islamic interests, dignity and honor of the Afghans.

We would like to make it clear to all sides that neither the Afghans accept imposed regimes nor such regimes can endure here.

<em>Regarding the Administrators of the Kabul Administration:
</em>We once again call on the Afghans working for the Kabul Administration to desist from the support of the invaders; stand by the side of Mujahideen, shoulder to shoulder, against the enemies of Islam and country. Your joining the Mujahideen will compel the occupying forces to leave our soil. Thus, the sacrifices of our miserable people will come to fruition and our country will become embellished with the ornaments of independence, prosperity and Islamic regime and it will blossom. This is in the interests of all.

<em>To the Vanguards of the Stronghold of Truth:</em>
In view of the sensitivities of the prevailing conditions, it is essential that you concentrate on your Jihadic obligations more than before. Many parts of the country have been cleansed from the unholy presence of the enemy thanks to your struggle. Strive to cleanse the remaining parts of the country from the presence of the enemy. Never neglect Jihadic affairs; display strong determination and hammer out efficient and meticulous planning. Make the pleasure of Allah (swt) as your goal.

Regard jihad as a main principle. Observe obedience to your Amir and see to implement the codes of conduct of Mujahideen which have been delivered to you. The Jihadic chiefs nominated by us in all parts of the country are your Sharia-based leaders. You should obey them.
You should strictly observe precautionary measures which are told you by your leaders. If you commit neglect in this regard and do not take care though you are able to do so, then you will be harmed by the enemy in this world and will be responsible in the Sight of Allah (SwT).

You should be very careful about conduct with the common people. Gain the heart of people through good conduct and behavior. Our nation is a Mujahid and Muslim nation. They have made colossal sacrifices in the cause of Islam more than any one else and have passed through sufferings and hardships. You should respect every common individual whether he is an old man, a young , a child or a woman. If you receive any report about a given person, first, make meticulous investigation about him. Never harass people on the basis of fake and biased reports. Pay attention to the good advices and views expressed by the common people. When you face a common man, think if you were a commoner in his place and if you had no weapon, what you would expected him to behave with people. In other words, think if that given person whom you are confronting with, if he was your father, brother or another close relative, how would you behave with him? Mujahideen should always have a conduct of kindness and tenderness with the common man. They should never regard themselves above them.

Do not impose bans or issue orders to people by yourselves unless your leadership has instructed you to do so or your provincial chiefs permitted you to do the task. Otherwise, this will defame the Mujahideen and Jihad. It gives reason to the enemy to launch negative propaganda and create a rift between the people and the Mujahideen. Similarly, you should implement the instructions given to you in consultation with the people of the area and the local religious scholars.

No one affiliated with the Islamic Emirate is allowed to extort money from people by force. If a Mujahid or any one else is found extorting money from national businessmen, landlords and other wealthy men by the barrel of gun or if they are involved in kidnapping people for ransom, they should be prohibited from doing so. If you managed to detain them, administer to them punishment as per the Sharia rules. ( Remember) protection of life and property of people is one of the main goals of Jihad.

To end, I would like to say that you should allot time for reading to enhance your knowledge and ever try to learn something; participate in activities aimed at calling people to the religion; often recite Mathura prayers and hymns; focus on sport , physical exercise and Jihadic training. You should hone your outward and inner self in a manner that conforms to the rules of the sacred Sharia and, among people, lead a life of a holy, God-fearing, beneficent and philanthropist men.

Books of code of conduct of Mujahideen have reached every stronghold and province. So all provincial governors should see that Mujahideen under their command have fully absorbed the contents of the book and abide by them.

<em>To University Professors, Students, the Intelligentsia and Writers both Inside and Outside the Country:</em>
Gentlemen! Our future relies on a complete independence. If we do not have independent country, our future will be no more than that of slaves. A master never gives a slave what he chooses for himself. The master always uses the slave as a tool and a gambit. In view of this, in the past decade, the aggressors of our land haven’t completed mega and strategic projects (in our country) i.e. large water dams, a national electricity network and other heavy industries. These projects are vital for our economy. Contrarily, they have openly and secretly flared up geographical and racial conflicts and encouraged the youth to involve in lingual and geographical controversies. This amounts to destroying the future of our country.

It is our and your joint Islamic and national obligation to save the young generation from the impact of the enemy’s dissension-oriented propaganda. As our Mujahid people put up resistance, thanks to the sacred Jihad ,against the political and military occupation of our country by the Westners, in the same vein, it is indispensable that all should robustly block the way of dissemination of the depravity-infested western culture and its harmful ideological impacts on this Muslim and proud country. We should strive devotedly, honestly and with the Afghan characteristic of strong determination to ensure that our future generations live in the embrace of the sacred culture of Islam. God forbid, if we neglect to do so, our brave people will become alien to the bright past of Islam due to the detrimental impacts of the Western civilization. Professors, students, writers and the intelligentsia should individually and collectively wage a practical struggle for obtainment of complete independence; for protection of national and Islamic values and for solidarity of the Afghans. We should remain united for the sake of a common goal and wipe out all hypothetical and superficial gaps. It is the Islamic values that can do away with all lingual and geographical differences among the Afghans. But it requires sacrifice to do that.

<em>To the Public of Afghanistan and the World:</em>
First of all, I thank various strata of the Afghan society who consider the current Islamic Jihad as their religious obligation and have passed through toils and fatigues in the path of Jihad and struggle in the past decade. They extended all-sided cooperation to Mujahideen and fulfilled their Jihadic obligation. But in order to save yourselves from wasting your sacrifices rendered in the past decade, you should further continue the cooperation. If a person is able to wage Jihad physically and with a weapon, he should do his obligation. The men of letters should put to work their pens in the cause of defense of their religion and the well-to-do should spend their wealth in procurement of Jihadic necessities.

We urge the Muslims of the world to support the Mujahideen through their material and spiritual support. Similarly, we urge independent people and personalities of the world to support the legitimate defensive struggle of the Afghans and do not allow the tyrannical arrogant to coerce the oppressed people of the world to become exposed to the wicked and tyrannical motives of the arrogants simply because they use force and violence.

To end I once again extend my felicitation on the occasion of the Eid to all Muslims of the world, to all miserable Afghans, to fighters at the strongholds, to Mujahideen prisoners, to families of martyrs, to all orphans of the cause of Jihad, to widows and all affectees. I call on the wealthy people of the society not to forget the needy and indigent men in these days. At the end, I ask the Almighty Allah to bestow on us the coming Eids in a time that we are living under the shade of a peaceful, independent and Sharia-based Islamic regime. Amen. Peace be on you all.

<em>Servant of Islam, Amir-ul-Momineen
Mullah Mohammad Omar Mujahid</em></blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2011)

To break up all the doom, gloom, imperialism and puppetry, just sharing a Taliban Twitter satire feed I've just found - @NotAlemarahweb.  Some highlights:


> We're working on a taliban sex doll. No need to inflate. She blows herself up.





> Our newest recruits said they blew up 2 tanks today. I discovered they were septic tanks.





> 5 Afghan puppets killed in ambush today. Also, 6 marionettes, 4 cartoon sketches and 1 ceramic horse taken hostage.


Enjoy!


----------

